# Liz Warren cut by own  ‘jagged edge’



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Photo by:
Patrick Whittemore
GET OUT OF DODGE: U.S. Sen. Elizabeth Warren recently evaded questions about her definition of middle class.

Not so many moons ago, a fake Indian named Elizabeth Warren went on the warpath, trying to rile up the "middle class."
The middle class was getting hammered, she kept saying. Psst, pass the word to the person behind you in the line at the cheese shop - the middle class is getting hammered.
How did Granny Warren know this? Because she grew up on what she termed "the jagged edge of the middle class." Her definition of "jagged edge" was only having three cars in the family driveway in 1965, including her own personal white MG sports car.
Now, however, the fake Indian is in the U.S. Senate, and guess what - she can no longer define what the middle class is. Won't even take a stab at it.
We know this because Ch. 25's Sharman Sacchetti, the reporter who plays Capt. Ahab to Warren's Moby Dick, cornered her last week and started asking her about the middle class. The supposedly "legendary" high school debater melted yet again into a pool of non sequiturs, non-answers and nonsense.
Sacchetti's questions always drive the fake Indian nuts because they aren't of the "gotcha" variety. They're totally legit, as in: "What numbers are we talking about in terms of income levels?"
"It's not a numbers issue," the Indian emeritus said. "I know you would expect a very wonky answer from me about the percentiles&#8230; ."
No, actually we'd expect a clumsy evasion, such as:
"When we strengthen education we make it possible for kids to go to college, then we strengthen America's middle class, and that doesn't mean a dollar figure."
Will Your Honor please direct the witness to answer the question?

http://bostonherald.com/news_opinion/columnists/howie_carr/2013/01/liz_warren_cut_own_ ‘jagged_edge’


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2013)

I love Sacchetti, shes a bull dog with lipstick.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2013)

Those who supported Liawantha in her quest for the Senate will come to regret their decesion multiple times over the next few years. I expect nothing but the worse from this self appointed Native American that way if she does anything that remotely beneficts the American People I could be positively surprised, I am not however holding my breath. To me she is nothing more than a Zero to the left.


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

How she got elected is beyond me...


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

BxDetSgt said:


> How she got elected is beyond me...


(D)


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

BxDetSgt said:


> How she got elected is beyond me...


I guess the good citizens of Massachusetts haven't been this excited over an Indian since Squanto showed up


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

What a douchebag. All her campaign commercials kept saying, over and over again, is "the middle class is getting hammered" and "I'll level the playing field against Wall St." Fuck off Liz


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

While the photo's of that wingnut are priceless, i'd rather be looking at Scott Brown.
Call me


(You're welcome, Ladies.)


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Johnny Law said:


> What a douchebag. All her campaign commercials kept saying, over and over again, is "the middle class is getting hammered" and "I'll level the playing field against Wall St." Fuck off Liz


She didn't mean it as "middle class are being put in undue stress," she meant drunk. Obvious play on words for the clueless (D) voters.


----------



## CPT Chaos (Mar 1, 2006)

There are two things I hate in life:

Fake Indians:









And Illinois Nazis:


----------

